# USB storage can not mount by user in Gnome and KDE4 but another problem



## mfaridi (Jan 10, 2010)

I have OCZ USB and read this section of handbook and do everything I see in the book
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html
 but when I plug USB storage , when I go to computer section in place section and choose OCZ I see this message 

```
DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
```
and can not mount it , but when I run this command with root 

```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da1s1 /mnt/alip/
```
I see this error i Gnome

```
Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError
```
I have this problem in KDE4 , but when I mount it with root I do not see error and I can use USB Drive , 
but in Gnome after I mount it with Gnome , I can not use it and  I must to 

```
/mnt/alip
```
and use it


----------

